
Why is it so hard to make a website for the government? - csharpminor
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/11/13/magazine/why-is-it-so-hard-to-make-a-website-for-the-government.html?_r=0
======
DrScump
Link failed for me. This works:

[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/11/13/magazine/desig...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/11/13/magazine/design-
issue-code-for-america.html)

